# Installation von Suse Linux Prof 7.3



## Jägermeister (14. März 2003)

Hi,

ich hab mir jetzt auf meinem Server Suse Linux Prof 7.3 installiert.
Als ich den Server wieder angemacht habe, hat er mir die Meldung gebracht, dass keine aktive Partition gefunden wurde.
Wer kann mir helfen??

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## melmager (14. März 2003)

das programm fdisk ;
mit dem kannst du eine partition aktiv schalten -- bedeutet von der wird gebootet

sprich diskette rein / cd rein
von cd booten 
dann bestehendes system booten ..

und fdisk starten

kurze kurzversion


----------



## Jägermeister (14. März 2003)

Hi,

gibts auch ne lange Langversion für Linux-Anfänger??

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## melmager (15. März 2003)

also für ein linux anfänger ist die einfachste art eine windoof rettung/startdiskette (win98)
die boot und dort fdisk starten und die erste partition aktiv schalten
---

mit linux geht das so:
die startdiskette und die erste cd von suse rein und von diskette booten ..

suse fragt dann nach was er machen soll und du gibst an bestehendes system booten

es wiil dann wissen welche partiotin er booten soll wenn nur linux auf dem system ist sollte das /dev/hda1 sein
dann startet dein installiertes system
mit root einloggen und fdisk starten
fdisk /dev/hda ist der befehl

dann mit a eine partition aktiv schalten
im normalfall die 1
dann mit w die eingabe sichern

mit q beenden
und dann mit reeboot starten dann sollte er von platte starten


----------



## Jägermeister (15. März 2003)

Hi,

danke hat geklappt!!!!

MfG Jägermeister

P.S.: Hab die Variante mit Linux genommen.


----------

